# Are we allowed to swear on this forum?



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

Before I post my next point, are we allowed to swear on here? It would just be quotes from a roadside altercation I have just been involved in, but the discussion would fall a bit flat with the profanities removed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2017)

The sites swear filters will change the words, for example daffodil is a daffodil and an peanut is a peanut


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2017)

And don't even mention teapots....


----------



## summerdays (3 Jun 2017)

No.... swear words will be changed by the forum filter.

Any attempts to evade the filter are usually promptly reported and then changed by the moderators.

It's meant to be a family friendly website that you don't mind your child reading over your shoulder!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2017)

For reference, Piers Morgan is a peanut and Donald Trump is a daffodil.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The sites swear filters will change the words, for example daffodil is a daffodil and an peanut is a peanut



I think the profanity strength setting needs turning down a wee bit...what is wrong with 'an' ?


----------



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

Do you really mean the forum reads the swear words and then changes them automatically, like an Eddie Murphy film on TV in the 80s? Get the fun out of here!!!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Jun 2017)

Fun you, muddyfunster!


----------



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

This is what happens when you find a stranger in the alps!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (3 Jun 2017)

@CanucksTraveller Great minds...​

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WmRTUNh1vPo


----------



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

Well I'll just post and see what happens. Look away now, those who are easily/quite hard to offend.


----------



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

Thought you lot were having me on! Can't believe that filter thing actually exists!


----------



## Markymark (3 Jun 2017)

It's a family forum so yes, it is quite rightly filtered.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jun 2017)

I think we should have rude words replaced with words from 2000AD; Stomm, Drokk, Grud, Spug.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jun 2017)

Can I say twat, I called a driver a twat when he passed really close today?

Edit - I think 'twat' is ok!


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jun 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Can I say twat, I called a driver a twat when he passed really close today?


I've never really understood why we call people genitalia as an insult.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I think we should have rude words replaced with words from 2000AD; Stomm, Drokk, Grud, Spug.



...until they become part of the language and in turn become offensive


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> For reference, Piers Morgan is a peanut and Donald Trump is a daffodil.



Are you sure? I could have sworn it was the other way round...


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jun 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I've never really understood why we call people genitalia as an insult.


You're talking like a knob


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Can I say twat, I called a driver a twat when he passed really close today?
> 
> Edit - I think 'twat' is ok!







g


----------



## Markymark (3 Jun 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I've never really understood why we call people genitalia as an insult.


Because they're taboo words as sex and genitalia are taboo subjects in our culture.


----------



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

Funny isn't it? Twat is ok but daffodil isn't. Just typing bollocks now to see what that gets replaced with.


----------



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

Oh, nothing. Bollocks is/are acceptable it would seem.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

Shite is good too


----------



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

Piss flaps?


----------



## grellboy (3 Jun 2017)

Oops, didn't expect that to get through. Sorry!


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jun 2017)

I think you can get round it if you want to be a total wxnker


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2017)

Twunt seems to work.


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Jun 2017)

Haha, that explains a lot! I'd always wondered why so many close-pass drivers etc got referred to as "daffodils" on here 

I will henceforth be on the look-out for other sub-ins!


----------



## Spinney (3 Jun 2017)

The irony is, that now a lot of people actually type daffodil, instead of whatever naughty word the swear-filter replaces with daffodil.


----------



## simon.r (3 Jun 2017)

Anyone seen the 'picture of the day thread' recently...


----------



## simon.r (3 Jun 2017)

mickle said:


> Motivational headset cap


----------



## winjim (3 Jun 2017)

The trouble comes when you actually want to use the filter word. For example, one of my late father's hobbies was photography, and he loved to go back to his home town of York in the springtime and take photographs of all the daffodils on the city walls.


----------



## User16625 (3 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> No.... swear words will be changed by the forum filter.
> 
> Any attempts to evade the filter are usually promptly reported and then changed by the moderators.
> 
> It's meant to be a family friendly website that you don't mind your child reading over your shoulder!



So why is twat acceptable? I see it occasionally.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I might have overstepped the bounds of decency there.


Do you want us to point out when you do that because I'd just been letting it go?


----------



## CUBE CRD (3 Jun 2017)

grellboy said:


> Do you really mean the forum reads the swear words and then changes them automatically, like an Eddie Murphy film on TV in the 80s? Get the fun out of here!!!




Yes.....Motherhater! I couldn't believe my ears when i heard that dub on the film


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jun 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I think you can get round it if you want to be a total wxnker


That's a popular one. You'll get 'self gratification artist'.


----------



## Spinney (3 Jun 2017)

User said:


> How do you know whether it is the word or the filtered replacement?


Back when I was a moderator, if you went to edit someone's post the software showed what they actually typed, not what the swear filter substituted.


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I might have overstepped the bounds of decency there.


Shall we toss a coin to decide


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2017)

CUBE CRD said:


> Yes.....Motherhater! I couldn't believe my ears when i heard that dub on the film


You maggotfarmer!


----------



## winjim (3 Jun 2017)

Yippie kayak, other buckets!


----------



## Shaun (3 Jun 2017)

There are only a few words in the filter and I find that some of the made-up "swear" words members create are much more entertaining than the real thing. 

But yes, I prefer not to have too much swearing and have explained in a number of threads over the years why. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## robjh (3 Jun 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I've never really understood why we call people genitalia as an insult.


Has anyone here ever really heard twat used to refer to genitalia? This always struck me as rather iffy folk-etymology, that everyone believes but no-one has used or heard themselves (apart from in jest).


----------



## winjim (3 Jun 2017)

Shaun said:


> There are only a few words in the filter and I find that some of the made-up "swear" words members create are much more entertaining than the real thing.
> 
> But yes, I prefer not to have too much swearing and have explained in a number of threads over the years why.
> 
> ...


Did you have fun making the list? It always amuses me to think that behind the scenes in the censor's office there are a group of people sat round a table all shouting out the rudest, dirtiest words imaginable and grading them in order of offensiveness.

Here, for example, is a link to an OFCOM report into offensive language. I would like to draw your attention in particular to the quick reference guide which is basically just a list of all the offensive words they can think of. https://www.ofcom.org.uk/research-a...on-demand/tv-research/offensive-language-2016


----------



## Shaun (3 Jun 2017)

It didn't take long at all - and isn't anywhere near as comprehensive as the list in the research paper ...


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jun 2017)

Calling someone an arseferret is so much better than calling them a daffodil.
Although 'Son of a motherless goat!' has a certain prosaic charm.


EDIT - sorry sorry sorry. What gets substituted to peanut? It's obviously not prick or penis. Is it dick? Cock?


----------



## marshmella (3 Jun 2017)

CUBE CRD said:


> Yes.....Motherhater! I couldn't believe my ears when i heard that dub on the film


Silence of the lambs Hannibal Lector once asked Claris what the psycho in the other cell had said to her. I can smell your...perfume according to ITV s dubbing  that was some years ago i think they have grown up since.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jun 2017)

shoot. I've brocken the farking swear filter. What a daffodil I am!


----------



## winjim (3 Jun 2017)

Shaun said:


> It didn't take long at all - and isn't anywhere near as comprehensive as the list in the research paper ...


TBF, there's chunks of it, the racist stuff and what have you, that go beyond schoolyard sniggering and I expect would require a rather more robust approach than a simple censoring of the word in question.


----------



## Jody (4 Jun 2017)

robjh said:


> Has anyone here ever really heard twat used to refer to genitalia? This always struck me as rather iffy folk-etymology, that everyone believes but no-one has used or heard themselves (apart from in jest).



Yes but only a couple of times.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2017)

I discovered that daffodil on its own will be filtered, but made up compound words involving the four letter string daffodil slip through unaltered. I blame Sdaffodilhorpe.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'm sure I read a work of Dada brilliance once that consisted solely of a list of words and phrases removed by the censor from Alfred Jarry's Ubu Roi. It ended with something magnificent along the lines of, "Stand up, Jock, and take a sh1t in the foc's'le." Unfortunately a cursory search didn't unearth such a list, so I might have imagined it.


Orthogonally, someone I knew collated many of the euphemisms in a TV friendly version of Robocop to create a work of fiction he called "Ticked off mother-crushers from heck"


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2017)

There's something a little insidious about the censorship here. Most words are modified so it's easy to work out what the original word was. There are three I am aware of that are completely changed, so you can't even guess what the original word. Those 3 are all about the most obvious parts of the body a penis may be inserted. It's such a heterosexual male thing, that anything that might be receptive to a penis is disgusting - indeed, the most disgusting thing you can say.

On the other hand, penises are lovely and don't need censoring at all (unless they include another banned word): cock dick penis willy farkstick bellend scrotum ballsack jism foreskin 

Also, apparently, we are peachy keen with the n-word, which is also not censored. I'm not writing it, either way.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jun 2017)

robjh said:


> Has anyone here ever really heard twat used to refer to genitalia? This always struck me as rather iffy folk-etymology, that everyone believes but no-one has used or heard themselves (apart from in jest).



Yes, I have heard it.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I was hoping that the reason is not that it is disgusting but that using it as a term of abuse is.


But why is it a term of such abuse (this is about our culture, not @Shaun)? How is it that there is no more disgusting thing you can call someone than daffodil, peanut and ********er? 

Just testing _arse_. Yup. That's ok. So is _hole_. So is _cock _and so is _sucker_.

Amusingly, I discovered peanut was censored when I was describing ridiculous USA censorship that replaced peanut (or probably peanut) with "airhead". Of course, by the time the auto censors had finished with it, it was completely bowdlerised. Edit: As is this paragraph.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> But why is it a term of such abuse (this is about our culture, not @Shaun)? How is it that there is no more disgusting thing you can call someone than daffodil, peanut and ********er?
> 
> Just testing _arse_. Yup. That's ok. So is _hole_. So is _cock _and so is _sucker_.
> 
> Amusingly, I discovered peanut was censored when I was describing ridiculous USA censorship that replaced peanut (or probably peanut) with "airhead". Of course, by the time the auto censors had finished with it, it was completely bowdlerised. Edit: As is this paragraph.



There's too much emphasis on "the worst" rude word. The issue is that genitalia are used as swear words at all.


----------



## winjim (4 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Also, apparently, we are peachy keen with the n-word, which is also not censored. I'm not writing it, either way.


Any post containing a racial slur is likely to be so offensive that the entire post will be deleted and possibly the poster sanctioned, so the word itself has no requirement for censorship.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Jun 2017)

Ride me sideways.... that was another one.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> But why is it a term of such abuse (this is about our culture, not @Shaun)? How is it that there is no more disgusting thing you can call someone than daffodil, peanut and ********er?
> 
> Just testing _arse_. Yup. That's ok. So is _hole_. So is _cock _and so is _sucker_.
> 
> Amusingly, I discovered peanut was censored when I was describing ridiculous USA censorship that replaced peanut (or probably peanut) with "airhead". Of course, by the time the auto censors had finished with it, it was completely bowdlerised. Edit: As is this paragraph.


It is indeed due to our culture. Other Anglophone countries and cultures have different insults. The UK Anglo Saxon insults tend to focus on sexual bodyparts. Jamaican insults focus on bodily functions, such as bumboclaat and bloodclaat, which to us are reasonably mild, yet offensive to Jamaicans.

See also the word daffodil which is one of only two actual obscenities in UK case-law. In Spanish, for example, the directly translatable
*coño *is considered only mildly vulgar, and is used in different contexts. A Spaniard using it in exasperation is our equivalent of shouting "damn!. Similarly in French; The word "con" again translates directly, but the offence with which it is used is worlds apart from the impact of calling someone a daffodil in the UK.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (4 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 355261
> g




I`ll see your Twatt and raise you an Upper Twatt - unfortunately I couldnt find a street sign  and have I spent about an hour looking for one - you betcha lol


----------



## Sunny Portrush (4 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4828426, member: 43827"]I haven't seen people having so much childish fun since I was around seven years old and my friends and I looked up all the swear words we could think of in the dictionary.[/QUOTE]


How on earth do you think I found Upper Twatt - we have a very high quality digital mapping service at work and I`ve spent hours looking up rude names - laughter 1 - 0 Productivity


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2017)

I'm being a bit thick here, but I can't work out what word 'peanut' is replacing.


----------



## Poacher (4 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm being a bit thick here, but I can't work out what word 'peanut' is replacing.


Der...yes, you are. Try typing a list of iffy words and see which one gets replaced by 'peanut', you dim peanut!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2017)

Poacher said:


> Der...yes, you are. Try typing a list of iffy words and see which one gets replaced by 'peanut', you dim peanut!


I did, and it didn't come up.

self-gratification artist
Piss
daffodil
fark
farker
Bastard
shoot


----------



## Poacher (4 Jun 2017)

Maybe you need to expand your vocabulary! As Reader's Digest (does it still exist?) used to say, it pays to increase your word power. Try again!


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> I did, and it didn't come up.
> 
> self-gratification artist
> Piss
> ...


A sole word is missing from your list.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4828426, member: 43827"]I haven't seen people having so much childish fun since I was around seven years old and my friends and I looked up all the swear words we could think of in the dictionary.[/QUOTE]
You never read @mickle 's sticker thread then?


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> A sole word is missing from your list.


Yes, and also there was a tiny hint when I said ....


jefmcg said:


> Just testing _arse_. Yup. That's ok. So is _hole_. So is _cock _and so is _sucker_.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2017)

Childish fun from before the current swear filter.......
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-ing-stickers.73554/


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> You never read @mickle 's sticker thread then?



I remember stickers from before (you might even have sent them to me):

http://rideafu ckingbike.com/


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2017)

peanut
, yep, thought so.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> A sole word is missing from your list.


Foot?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Yes, and also there was a tiny hint when I said ....


Ah. 
Now I just have to remember it


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jun 2017)

peanut.
Yup!


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jun 2017)

Ohhhh - peanut?
EDIT - yes! peanut butter!


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> EDIT - yes! peanut butter!


Um, peanut butter?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> I did, and it didn't come up.
> 
> self-gratification artist
> Piss
> ...


Try these seven words.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2017)

winjim said:


> Any post containing a racial slur is likely to be so offensive that the entire post will be deleted and possibly the poster sanctioned, so the word itself has no requirement for censorship.


Well, a quick search says that's not true ....


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Well, a quick search says that's not true ....




All depends on context?

I was one of those who used the word, but I would still feel that in the context it was used it was not inappropriate


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> All depends on context?
> 
> I was one of those who used the word, but I would still feel that in the context it was used it was not inappropriate


Surely that is true of every word, though?


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4828845, member: 43827"]I'm genuinely not disapproving but I just don't get the swearing thing, other than trying to fit in with the group.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm, I swear too much (mild Tourette's ) and often, and in three languages. But I do (somehow, and quite successfully) moderate it depending on whose company I'm in. 

Also, I've played a lot of team sport and worked on building sites, which presents more opportunity for swearing.

I can't think of a day where I haven't (probably) sworn in over 35-40 years.

And I can't imagine that I've been awake very long every day before the first profanity escapes.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (4 Jun 2017)

Can I by-pass the swear filter by adding a Billy Connolly video about his views on swearing??

Don`t worry, I wont but as the great man says, You never read "fark-off, he hinted!" lol


----------



## mickle (4 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> You never read @mickle 's sticker thread then?


That's worth a read through every once in a while. Funny as fark.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2017)

I was trying to explain Cockney rhyming slang to a Frenh cycling friend, in particular ones that had lost the rhyming part of the pair (e.g. "loaf" has lost the "bread" part that rhymes with "head"). Anyway, thinking that there were more like that that I couldn't remember, I googled them, and I found out that "berk" is not an inoffensive term... Berkeley Hunt...


----------



## Slick (4 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4828845, member: 43827"]I'll come out and admit here that I don't feel comfortable swearing so I don't do it, other than the odd use of mild words such as bugger (so that is a bit of a cop out I suppose).

In my late teens I worked as a labourer for three summers on Wimpey building sites and I took a lot of stick for my mild language, which they attributed to my being a "posh" student.

One aspect I can never understand is selective use of swearing. One of the drinking group I hang out with is a primary school head and his language is heavily littered with the strongest swear words, yet he never swears if our wives are present, and I assume he doesn't swear like that in front of the kids. So he chooses to swear in one environment but not in others. I know my Dad used to swear like a trooper in work and with his mates, but I never once heard him swear at home.

I'm genuinely not disapproving but I just don't get the swearing thing, other than trying to fit in with the group.[/QUOTE]
Your probably right. I have never once used a swear word in front of my wife or parents when they were alive, but I think that was just a respect thing. After 30 odd years on construction sites and oil rigs my language at work is very different. It's a deliberate choice, when I use it and when I don't, and I find it very easy to slip between the two.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (4 Jun 2017)

mickle said:


> That's worth a read through every once in a while. Funny as fark.



That thread is priceless - I had snot running down my nose by page three = ****face has to be my favourite phrase on it!

Just looking at the website now


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jun 2017)

mickle said:


> That's worth a read through every once in a while. Funny as fark.



Any chance of digging it out?


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Any chance of digging it out?





Cubist said:


> Childish fun from before the current swear filter.......
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-ing-stickers.73554/


----------



## craigwend (4 Jun 2017)

Cockwommble 
Wockcommble
Wommblecock

Sorry ...


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, I swear too much (mild Tourette's ) and often, and in three languages. But I do (somehow, and quite successfully) moderate it depending on whose company I'm in.
> 
> Also, I've played a lot of team sport and worked on building sites, which presents more opportunity for swearing.
> 
> ...


Same here. Swap building site for stables and we're on a par. I always seem to swear more when subconsciously I feel I shouldn't.


----------



## Milzy (4 Jun 2017)

It's ok for children to read the word nobber though, because at school they probably have a friend who's a complete nobber.


----------



## winjim (4 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Well, a quick search says that's not true ....


Looking through the first page of those search results, they are all discussing some sort of political point, so not really an offensive use of the word. I guess I would modify my statement to say that any post containing a racial slur _used as an insult _would be so offensive it would be deleted. But I'm a white man in a majority white country and have never had anything like that word directed at me, so I don't know how offensive some people might find it even in the context of a political or academic debate, or as a deliberately provocative piece of language used to make a political point. To my mind it's not words that are offensive, but the attitudes behind them that the use of the word betrays.

I tried to do a search for the c word to do a comparison, but it wont allow searches of censored words. _Daffodil_ turns up 31 pages but a lot of those are about actual daffodils and I don't know if the search function includes the filtered version of censored words.


----------



## Cubist (5 Jun 2017)

Milzy said:


> It's ok for children to read the word nobber though, because at school they probably have a friend who's a complete nobber.


Is @Noodley still at school?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> Is @Noodley still at school?


Phone +353 46 9036116, and ask for Superintendent Michael Devine.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (5 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> And I can't imagine that I've been awake very long every day before the first profanity escapes.



You are a better man than me. At my house the first ray of intrusive sun brings on my first curse. It goes downhill from there.


----------



## broadway (5 Jun 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You are a better man than me. At my house the first ray of intrusive sun brings on my first curse. It goes downhill from there.



It's usually a fart for me.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jun 2017)

broadway said:


> It's usually a fart for me.


Which begs the question, is farting allowed on this forum?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Which begs the question, is farting allowed on this forum?



Only the sound, not the _fragrance_ that accompanies it.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Which begs the question, is farting allowed on this forum?


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jun 2017)

"A mungecrundling great arsewash, knobtastic cackhanded twatweasel of a driver", as I have been known to remark, would appear to make it past the swear filter..


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jun 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Which begs the question, is farting allowed on this forum?






made it past the filter as well !


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Jun 2017)

Firetruck


----------



## Welsh wheels (5 Jun 2017)

I appreciate the whole family friendly bit, but I think it's a bit of a misconception that kids will somehow have their innocence taken away if they see swear words. If they go to school, they're gonna know and probably use swear words! Unless it's a sound of music style convent. And if people really don't want their kids to swear, then maybe don't do it themselves.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I appreciate the whole family friendly bit, but I think it's a bit of a misconception that kids will somehow have their innocence taken away if they see swear words. If they go to school, they're gonna know and probably use swear words! Unless it's a sound of music style convent. And if people really don't want their kids to swear, then maybe don't do it themselves.


You might even learn the odd one or two from them. Revived and with a different meaning.


----------



## Shaun (5 Jun 2017)

ISTR this was deployed in the past to great success: http://insult.dream40.org/


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jun 2017)

Monstrous great gruntfuttock! 

(Testing)


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2017)

Shaun said:


> ISTR this was deployed in the past to great success: http://insult.dream40.org/


Added to favourites now, cheers Shaun.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2017)

Suppose you're going to Austria?


Spoiler: F******


----------



## captain nemo1701 (8 Jun 2017)

You could always do a Father Ted and use 'Feck' as I do quite often.

BTW, one office in our building instigated a swear box. Our office declined as we calculated we'd all be skint about 24 hours after pay day.


----------



## Spinney (8 Jun 2017)

captain nemo1701 said:


> You could always do a Father Ted and use 'Feck' as I do quite often.


Like this, you mean?

(they don't get going properly until about 1:30...)


----------



## Threevok (8 Jun 2017)

One of the first Forum sites I ever used (WBS Webchat if I recall) had such a rigid set of rules, that if you happened to be a Poodle breeder from Scunthorpe, you were buggered.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jun 2017)

Shaun said:


> ISTR this was deployed in the past to great success: http://insult.dream40.org/



Oh, words fail me:

an insolent coxcomb - I've been called worse.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Oh, words fail me:
> 
> an insolent coxcomb - I've been called worse.



My favourite is "fools, knaves, and prattling coxcombs", but "thou cream-faced loon" also pretty good


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Is this a bukake reference?


You know that question you keep asking yourself: "Have I over stepped the line?". That.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Is this a bukake reference?



More like a _slap_ in the face!


----------

